# trenazone?



## JOHNappel (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anybody had good results or even used trenazone from anteus labs? Im thinking about adding it in week 3 of 6. Im taking 75mgs of halo extreme and 50mgs of cyanostane rx daily now.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 25, 2012)

Never heard a complaint about it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 26, 2012)

I used it on my last cycle.  I've got no complaints.  Orbit Nutrition - Antaeus Labs: Trenazone, 2 Bottle COMBO


----------



## Bonchwater (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive only heard good things


----------



## JOHNappel (Jun 26, 2012)

Well im on day 8 and killin it. The only thing is alittle bloat around the mid section. I started taking erase and was told this will work.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad to hear it's working out for you


----------



## oufinny (Jun 27, 2012)

Trenazone is some good stuff, it is recomp in a bottle.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 29, 2012)

I used it and liked it a lot.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 29, 2012)

Trenazone works great but you do have to watch with further HPTA shutdown.  Trenazone is a 19-Nor .  Some people experience increased or decreased sex drive and a harder time recovering.  Sometimes increased prolactin issues can be an issue as well.  Antaeus labs is dependable manufacturer that is always on top of their research.  Check out the Antaeus Labs Blog to see how detailed they are about product testing and so on.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

i have not used this but have listened that its good


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Aug 24, 2012)

I ran it stacked with ultradrol and it was one of the best recomp cycles I have ever done.


----------



## longworthb (Aug 24, 2012)

So it metabolizes into a 19nor? Interesting


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 9, 2012)

longworthb said:


> So it metabolizes into a 19nor? Interesting



No, it just is a 19-nor.  It's active, doesn't convert to anything.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 17, 2013)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> I ran it stacked with ultradrol and it was one of the best recomp cycles I have ever done.



That's great to hear.  I believe the U.K. guys are stacking Nanodrol (nano particle ultradol) with Trenazone with great results too.


----------



## AugustWest (Feb 16, 2013)

anyone have any issues with sides like high BP, elevated liver enzymes or gyno or bloating (even though i would imagine this to be a dry compound)


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 16, 2013)

AugustWest said:


> anyone have any issues with sides like high BP, elevated liver enzymes or gyno or bloating (even though i would imagine this to be a dry compound)



 Not really with trenazone at the recommended doses. At high doses will raise your BP. Ultradrol (Msten) will elevate liver enzymes and increase BP. As long as you take the proper support supps you will be fine.


----------



## AugustWest (Feb 16, 2013)

Ive heard a lot of talk of gyno issues with it, thats why Epistane is a great stack for it.  My plan is to incorporate it with my test/prov cycle toward the end.  should I run caber with it in case of prolactin issues? I already have it on hand, or do you think the Prov/Aromasin im taking should keep that under control by keeping my estro in check.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 16, 2013)

Provorion and aromisin is pleny to keep ypur e2 in check. As long as you keep your e2 in check you wont have any prolactin issues. Dont crush your e2 to much or that will inhibit your gain and kill your sex drive as well.


----------

